# Guide...



## Mr.MojoRisin'

In English, a guide a person who advises or shows the way to others.  I was wondering how to say guide in the Filipino language.  My best guess is that it could be one of these words: gabay, patnubay, ituro, tagaakay, giya.  Please let me know the correct answer.  Thank you very much for your attention to this matter.  I look forward to your response.


----------



## mimaroza

Gabay could mean an actual guide or person. Patnubay is more guidance and advice.


----------



## DotterKat

"To guide" can have different meanings and the appropriate Tagalog word depends on the context.

In a moral or ethical sense, _patnubay_ would be appropriate.

_Diyos ang kaniyang patnubay sa buhay_ (God is his guide in life).

In the sense of serving as a guide or model, _huwaran_ would be applicable.

_Siya ay ang huwaran ng mabuting ama_ (He is the model / guide of a good father).

In the context of precepts to follow, you could use _gabay_.

_Ayon sa mga gabay tungo sa mabuting kalusugan, dapat nating panatilihing malinis ang ating kapaligiran, kumain ng mga sariwang gulay at mag-ehersisyo araw-araw _(According to the guidelines for maintaining good health, we should keep our surroundings clean, eat plenty of fresh vegetables and exercise daily).

When speaking of a teacher or instructor who gives specific steps to follow, you could use _tagapagturo_.

_Siya ang tagapagturo ng wastong pagpapatakbo ng makinang iyan_ (He is the guide / teacher to the proper operation of that machine).

There are many other applicable words, according to context. Also, the Tagalog words I mentioned can be applied to alternate contexts. For instance, either _huwaran_ or _tagapaturo_ can be easily applied to a moral or ethical context.


----------

